# Its4women - difficult signup process



## random2011 (6 Apr 2020)

Wife has signed up to Its4women of late and ever since she paid for the policy she has had a terrible experience. They are asking for her to upload documents which she has done and each time they come back looking for another. This has gone on for 2 weeks to the point where they are saying they will cancel the policy in 2 weeks. the latest ask is a copy of my driving license which she has uploaded but they are asking again and again. The problem is you cannot talk to anyone, everything is online which means you have to wait a day or 2 for a response. She is now close to cancelling and moving back to Aviva. Anyone similar experience. Hard to believe you cannot talk to someone when if she could I'm sure this was get resolved.


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2020)

I was looking for a quote from them this morning, and the quote engine failed at the last step - I didn't get the quote and didn't get a reference number either.  I thought I'd have to enter all my details again.   I contacted them by "live chat" on their website, and it was resolved very quickly.  I didn't have to wait too long for an agent to chat to either.


----------



## bleary (6 Apr 2020)

I had similar experience. Very stressful. Even more stressful when trying to transfer insurance to a replacement car. They  were an absolute disaster. What should have been easy devolved into long and unhelpful text conversations.  Avoid


----------



## fidelcastro (7 Apr 2020)

Well document tale unfortunately of them and 25plus.ie.   If you need assistance e.g.  a car crash, they are not helpful. Avoid


----------



## ThatNewGuy (7 Apr 2020)

Yes they're a disaster to even sign up with. We gave up and eventually went with An Post for 50 or so quid extra. We would have given up due to sign up process alone, but also the thoughts of dealing with them in an insurance event based on the sign up experience was a major factor.


----------



## random2011 (7 Apr 2020)

Anyone know if they cancel will we get a full refund. There already saying it will be cancelled after 14 days. They continue to ask for documents even though my wife is complying.


----------



## vandriver (7 Apr 2020)

It was a few years ago,but I had a terrible experience with 25plus(same company) and could never use them again.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 Apr 2020)

Just in the interest of balance, my other half’s insurance has been with Its4Women for circa 2.5 years. In that time, we’ve found the signing up, the renewals, a two day test-drive, and a change of car all perfectly efficient.


----------



## random2011 (8 Apr 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Just in the interest of balance, my other half’s insurance has been with Its4Women for circa 2.5 years. In that time, we’ve found the signing up, the renewals, a two day test-drive, and a change of car all perfectly efficient.



Again yesterday more emails requesting her to re-upload a doc due to the quality. This is not unusual and so she has done so but in the meantime the email requests are overlapping. They accepted the document earlier in the day but didn't send the acknowledgment email until the evening and in between sent yet another request for the document. I assume a renewal is much easier as they have all the base documentation. They should at least have access to voice when they run into ongoing issues to avoid the back and forth which is really frustrating.


----------



## SparkRite (8 Apr 2020)

How do I contact it4women?


iMessage Us

1
Quotes/Customer Service: 1890 886 227. 09:00 - 17:00 Mon to Fri. 09:30 - 13:00 Sat.

2
Direct Debit Enquiries: 1890 927 875. 09:00 - 17:00 Mon to Fri.

3
Garda Enquires: Please email a.todd@its4women.ie and provide the following. Gardai Station, Name and Policy Number.
Contact its4women https://www.its4women.ie > contact-its4w...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 Apr 2020)

random2011 said:


> Again yesterday more emails requesting her to re-upload a doc due to the quality. This is not unusual and so she has done so but in the meantime the email requests are overlapping. They accepted the document earlier in the day but didn't send the acknowledgment email until the evening and in between sent yet another request for the document. I assume a renewal is much easier as they have all the base documentation. They should at least have access to voice when they run into ongoing issues to avoid the back and forth which is really frustrating.



Was there an issue with the quality of the document?


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2020)

Following on from my earlier post (and before I read the reviews here), I decided to go with its4women as the quote was half of my renewal quote (cover not exactly the same, but sufficient for me at this time).

I uploaded 2 documents as requested on Monday, was asked for a letter yesterday which I provided, and I received my certificate and disc yesterday evening.


----------



## random2011 (9 Apr 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Was there an issue with the quality of the document?



Yes, each time she uploaded the driving license it was rejected due to quality. The quality was the highest the phone supported but the license is quite small anyway.


----------



## random2011 (9 Apr 2020)

UPDATE: When she agreed to take the offer of a cancellation they said no need to cancel as there were now happy.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (9 Apr 2020)

random2011 said:


> Yes, each time she uploaded the driving license it was rejected due to quality. The quality was the highest the phone supported but the license is quite small anyway.



With respect, it sounds like it was your issue. Online platforms aren’t really the place to go if you don’t have a smartphone or if you’re not in a position to upload documents correctly. I have no connection with this company, but I find some of the criticism analagous to people giving out about Ryanair overcharging for a printed boarding card or for being testy when you deviate from the norm. If you’re not 100% tech savvy and a plain vanilla case, online-only services are probably to be avoided.


----------



## Leo (9 Apr 2020)

random2011 said:


> The quality was the highest the phone supported but the license is quite small anyway.



These scans are being processed electronically, using OCR to read the data, so shadows, reflections, or camera flash bright spots will render them unusable. It's likely they'll just keep asking for new shots until they get one the computer can read rather than have a person review, as their cost model tries to eliminate human interaction as much as possible. 

Many modern phones have an OCR app installed, see how well that does reading the data from the license image.


----------



## random2011 (9 Apr 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> With respect, it sounds like it was your issue. Online platforms aren’t really the place to go if you don’t have a smartphone or if you’re not in a position to upload documents correctly. I have no connection with this company, but I find some of the criticism analagous to people giving out about Ryanair overcharging for a printed boarding card or for being testy when you deviate from the norm. If you’re not 100% tech savvy and a plain vanilla case, online-only services are probably to be avoided.


I get that but in general besides the image issue the entire process was difficult and not worth the minimal savings. I work in the IT industry and we are both very IT savvy as you put it. Like others have said the process isn’t great and made more difficult when you can’t speak with anyone. My wife asked on a number if occasions to speak with a member of the team. And to be honest the quality of the image was pretty good. I’d go as far as saying the one they accepted was not the best of the bunch from which they previously rejected. Everyone has a different experience and i was only asking if others had similar experience.


----------



## SparkRite (9 Apr 2020)

random2011 said:


> ....... made more difficult when you can’t speak with anyone. ............



But you can speak to somebody, as I already posted above................

Quotes/Customer Service: 1890 886 227     
09:00 - 17:00 Mon to Fri. 09:30 - 13:00 Sat.


----------



## random2011 (9 Apr 2020)

SparkRite said:


> But you can speak to somebody, as I already posted above................
> 
> Quotes/Customer Service: 1890 886 227
> 09:00 - 17:00 Mon to Fri. 09:30 - 13:00 Sat.


Have you actually tried ringing that number.


----------



## SparkRite (9 Apr 2020)

When I was with them, I think only a couple of times, because at that time an 1890 number was 
not in my bundle.
I think most times I requested a callback, via the online portal and they always did call me.


----------



## Daveevan34 (16 Apr 2020)

I wont go back. Extremely difficult online sign up and sign out process. I made great savings. But made the mistake of recommending to a luddite friend. I was plagued by him for answers to both these processes. I really hope they adopt a user friendly approach. Or QUICKLY go out of business. It wasn't worth it. Honestly.


----------



## RedOnion (16 Apr 2020)

Daveevan34 said:


> Or QUICKLY go out of business


They've 90,000 customers in the republic alone (across all their trading names). They seem to be doing ok.


----------



## SparkRite (16 Apr 2020)

RedOnion said:


> They've 90,000 customers in the republic alone (across all their trading names). They seem to be doing ok.


89,999 as and from yesterday.
My father was with them for the last few years for house cover, no claims, and received an email for renewal about 10
day ago, quoting around €300. They rang him last Friday asking for his Eir code and said there will be a revised
quote coming his way as they have changed underwriters. The new quote arrived last Monday for €850 !!

Bye bye 25+, he got equivalent cover for €310 elsewhere.


----------

